
Stratified Design over Layered Design - adamkl
https://medium.com/clean-code-development/stratified-design-over-layered-design-125727c7e15
======
adamkl
A interesting article that presents a very functional approach to design
without mentioning functional programming.

I've been trying to get more people adopt this approach ever since watching
this talk by Gary Bernhardt a while ago. [1]

I'm also watching the development of this book in progress, Grokking
Simplicity [2], which tries to present just enough functional thinking to be
useful, without being dogmatic.

I can't help but wonder why these approaches aren't more popular, because they
seem to make so much sense to me.

[1]
[https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/boundaries](https://www.destroyallsoftware.com/talks/boundaries)
[2] [https://www.manning.com/books/grokking-
simplicity](https://www.manning.com/books/grokking-simplicity)

------
redhale
Thank you for posting. I've been thinking about this lately and had trouble
articulating it. I knew that there had to be some established thinking out
there around this approach to design, and now I've found it!

